# R.I.P. Paolo



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

you were a good boy!

August 2002 to November 2008


----------



## Pam Tyler (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. He looks like a great dog.

He'll be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

RIP buddy, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry to here about your dog


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

My condolences.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

he was a pretty boy, too. sorry for your loss, but he'll be waiting for you when you get there.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Kyle,
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Thoughts are with you....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I have a sad anniversary in November, too.

I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

R.I.P. good boy, been a Year and still miss you everyday.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kyle Sprag said:


> R.I.P. good boy, been a Year and still miss you everyday.



It will be more years, too, Kyle. We miss our beloved dogs forever.....


Worth it, too.





RIP, Paolo.....


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ack, that made me tear up. It's hard not to be moved by the loss of a good friend - even when it's not your own. I planted two lilacs for the one I let go in June.

RIP, to your buddy.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

I've got a few waiting for me on the other side too, Kyle... Never forgotten! RIP


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Mine passed away in 18 Mac 2005. Am still missing her 'til today. RIP, my good girl.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I feel with you - I still miss all of mine but time has lessened the pain.

Sometimes, though, I try to envisage "meeting up" as people say; then I have to smile! Can you imagine the scenario if they all come (plus cats) running towards me!

Sorry can't ease the pain for you,

Gill


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that. Sad anniversary that makes for a bittersweet topic since it's obviously a huge loss that has stuck with you, yet you also seem to have had a really special dog so there have to be some fond memories as well.

-Cheers


----------



## Lori Longardino (Apr 4, 2009)

Each time you lose one they take a little piece of you with them. If you are fortunate enough to have had a realy great one, he or she takes a chunk of you with them. In the end, it is well worth the heart break. Hopefully one day we will see all of them again and will never have to say goodbye!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I lost Dubheasa August 11 08, which was heartwrenching. Even worse was having Jago (her son) disappear from a kennel he was at to bred
twelve days later. I still don't know what happened to him. I not only lost
Jago, but I lost any chance to continue the Dubheasa/Jago lines and
possibly train a third generation HOT SchH III



Thomas Barriano
Dubheasa Germania (11/05/99-08/11/08) SchH III M R Brevet AKC WD III AWD 1 STP 1 CD WAC TT
Ascomannis Jago (06/20/03) SchH III AKC WD III AWD I TT WAC
Belatucadrus (08/14/05) Dutch Boy BH TT
Flannchadh von der Bavarianburg (5/21/08) CGC


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I feel with you - I still miss all of mine but time has lessened the pain.
> 
> Sometimes, though, I try to envisage "meeting up" as people say; then I have to smile! Can you imagine the scenario if they all come (plus cats) running towards me!
> 
> ...


 
when i think of the greeting at the bridge, i , too, smile (and hope everyone gets along, lol ) it makes, for me, the concept of death not so scary: i get to see all my best friends when i cross. 

still AWFULLY hard to lose them.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

R.I.P. Palolo! 
When I moved 2 yrs ago I had to leave almost 40 yrs of good dogs behind. My shade garden had many special plants that were markers for them.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

This thread got my thinking, reviewing and feeling sad about some of the dogs that touched my heart. I feel especially bad about the ones I had to put down before their time, mostly because of HD. ](*,)

In those days there wasn't much you could do. There wasn't all this new med stuff to help. :sad:


----------



## Tiffany Compton (Oct 7, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.. You will see him again.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

so sorry for your loss...but now take the lessons HE taught you, and put them to great use for your next dog-make Paolo proud!!


----------

